
The War on Internet Piracy - Trisell
http://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2016-03-23/google-and-media-titans-clash-in-a-war-on-internet-piracy
======
treebeard901
It's interesting to see the drop in torrent usage from 2011 to 2015. It makes
me wonder how much easier copyright enforcement will be as cloud storage
continues to grow in usage. Throw in lack of encryption and data mining and
it's possible to see a day where piracy is completely under control.

~~~
bediger4000
I'm not sure why you think "piracy" is a problem, and why it's worth warping
the rest of society to bring piracy under control. Nevertheless, what makes
you think that encryption, data mining and whatever won't just drive "piracy"
further underground, further decentralized, and harder to control? That seems
at least as likely as centralized computing (which I think is what you mean by
"the cloud" in this context) and the attendant ability to collect data/spy on
everyone will be to control something as poorly defined as "piracy". I mean,
we could stop it today by just ceasing to enforce copyrights. Poof! Piracy
gone, completely under control.

------
bediger4000
This is a rubbish article. It's totally one sided, the side of copyright
maximalist big business. Here's the clue:

"The so-called SOPA and PIPA legislation was dropped after a public backlash
spurred by a publicity blitz led by Mark Zuckerberg, Google, Wikipedia and
other tech powerhouses that characterized it as government censorship."

Google and Facebook were very late to that battle. They didn't "spearhead"
anything about the anti-SOPA stuff. That was almost entirely grass roots (and
not in a fake, Wagg-Ed generated way). Most of us were there, it was only 4
years ago. Heck, the reporter and his "researcher" were probably there.

The falsehood about Google spearheading the anti-SOPA movement is just RIAA
and MPAA propaganda. Don't bother believing it - just recall for yourself.

And then re-read this article. It will be revealed as a sham, a pro-big-
business, pro-monopoly piece of rubbish.

